# motor control/PLC school in Southern California?



## btr (Aug 29, 2010)

I have searched many schools and talked to many different electrcians about what school to learn controls and PLCs. Im not looking for a 2 year degree or a "program". I want a hands on school "class" that can teach someone that has visual experience with both, but no hands on/understanding of either. I have looked at SCIT in Anaheim and Long Beach City College. LBCC requires prerequisites and SCIT is expensive. Anyone know of someone that can teach me out of their garage for cash or a good school??!!. Want to learn, but its hard to find where to go.

Thanks,


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

btr said:


> I have searched many schools and talked to many different electrcians about what school to learn controls and PLCs. Im not looking for a 2 year degree or a "program". I want a hands on school "class" that can teach someone that has visual experience with both, but no hands on/understanding of either. I have looked at SCIT in Anaheim and Long Beach City College. LBCC requires prerequisites and SCIT is expensive. Anyone know of someone that can teach me out of their garage for cash or a good school??!!. Want to learn, but its hard to find where to go.
> 
> Thanks,


I checked out that SCIT also. Way too much money. Also it's more for an engineering degree.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

btr said:


> I have searched many schools and talked to many different electrcians about what school to learn controls and PLCs. Im not looking for a 2 year degree or a "program". I want a hands on school "class" that can teach someone that has visual experience with both, but no hands on/understanding of either. I have looked at SCIT in Anaheim and Long Beach City College. LBCC requires prerequisites and SCIT is expensive. Anyone know of someone that can teach me out of their garage for cash or a good school??!!. Want to learn, but its hard to find where to go.
> 
> Thanks,


 you'd be better off to goto Amazon and buy a few books on the subjects in all reality. When I was in NJATC local 150 our motor contol class was real good, but the book taught me way more then the class did. And programmable logic controls publications aren't bad either. They will teach you enough to get an interview in anycase. I always say, "Learning is always best taught by my own ability to search for the answers".


----------

